# Flexfit VW hats?



## 2.0TGolf (Sep 6, 2001)

Does anyone know where I can find a Flexfit VW hat? My buddy got one at a show and I want one but don't know where to find them. I saw volkswagen has two but they aren't the one I'm looking for. The one I want is black with just a medium sized VW symbol on front and like I said it a fitted Flexfit hat. If anyone knows where I can find one or knows anywhere that might have them I'd really appreciate your help.


----------



## Vdub16v (Nov 14, 2000)

*Re: Flexfit VW hats? (2.0TGolf)*

i would not mind having one as well! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ttt


----------



## H2oVento (Mar 18, 2000)

*Re: Flexfit VW hats? (2.0TGolf)*

Best place to go is a show.. see people selling those at every show..


----------



## jazz98 (Dec 24, 2001)

*Re: Flexfit VW hats? (H2oVento)*

get a driver....magazine for vw gear....they have them in there....thats where I got mine ....as a gift from a friend.(jetta1616) and it is sweet


----------



## Keith Caputo's Jolf (Aug 18, 2001)

*Re: Flexfit VW hats? (jazz98)*

Try http://drivergear.vw.com


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: Flexfit VW hats? (Keith Caputo's Golf)*

Got mine at the dealership where I got my car.


----------



## Vw_herbie (May 10, 2000)

*Re: Flexfit VW hats? (2.0TGolf)*

I made one from:
1.Volskwagen patch from germany 1DM
2.plain Flexfit hat from mall 14CDN


----------



## G60Driver (Mar 6, 2002)

I've wanted one of these too so I'm going to have some made. I have 18 flexfit hats laying around (yes, laying around. Long story) so I'm going to have them embroidered with the round VW logo on the front of them. 9 of them are black and 9 of them are navy blue. Won't have any other colors so don't ask. They are true Yupong FLEXFIT hats and are the nicer ones (98% cotton). All are Brand new. They will be $22 shipped anywhere in the US (other places will be more to ship) and I'll start taking reservations for them. Please post here if you want one (or you can email me too if you want) Paypal is the preferred method of payment but I don't want anyone to pay until I get them made. Yes, I know I'm taking a risk but I honestly don't think I'll have any trouble selling them.







As soon as they are done I'll post a photo or two for you to look at. I think this is a good chance for all of us who WANT one to have one at a pretty normal price. So start "reserving" yours today by posting with a *COLOR SELECTION* and your *NAME* and *EMAIL* address. Once the original 18 are gone there won't be any more unless a BUNCH of people want them. So if you want one, here's your chance.
-Thomas
[email protected] <--questions


----------



## KevinC (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Flexfit VW hats? (2.0TGolf)*

The heck with the VW hat, show the world you've ARRIVED ....
http://www.cameltoe.org/gear.html


----------



## killercorrado (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: Flexfit VW hats? (2.0TGolf)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Try http://drivergear.vw.com 
[HR][/HR]​Thats where I got mine.


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

*Re: Flexfit VW hats? (killercorrado)*

Yup got mine from the official V-Dub website. just like killer corrado.


----------



## gmrocco16v (Feb 7, 2001)

*Re: Flexfit VW hats? (eunos94)*

check the movie vanwilder hes has the blck fitted with a small symbol...sweet hat .. who knows maybe u could buy it or get it on the movies website somehow? just a thought


----------



## gorilla800lbs (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: Flexfit VW hats? (2.0TGolf)*

Seen lotsa hats in Votex catalog. "Original Volkswagen Zubehor", man.


----------



## ZombiePunk (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: Flexfit VW hats? (gorilla800lbs)*

If anybody bothered checking the VW DriverGear website.... you'd see that the only hats they offer are NOT flex ones. They all have adjustable straps.
So anyone else know where to get VW FLEX hats from??


----------



## Jetta24vVR6 (May 11, 2002)

*Re: Flexfit VW hats? (BlueyedBoi69)*

Still tryin to find the hat from the Van Wilder flick. Anyone know?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: Flexfit VW hats? (Jetta24vVR6)*

I have this hat








all the girls think I'm cool now


----------



## ZombiePunk (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: Flexfit VW hats? (Jetta24vVR6)*

I am too bro..... I WANT THAT HAT HE WORE IN VAN WILDER!!!!!!!


----------



## G60Driver (Mar 6, 2002)

Just so everyone knows, all of the 18 hats I am getting made are now reserved. You are still welcome to post and get your name on the list (in order may I remind you) in case someone backs out and doens't want their hat. As I said before, I'll be posting photos and emailing everyone who posted their email address and expressed interest as soon as they are done.
Thanks!
-Thomas


----------



## Dutchman (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: Flexfit VW hats? (aliengti)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I have this hat








all the girls think I'm cool now







[HR][/HR]​bought it too at the worthersee .........
i paid $12 
original VW
also bought a nice VWMS poloshirt for $23 
and a keychain


----------



## G60Driver (Mar 6, 2002)

O.k. here's a list of the reservees and the alternates:
These people DEFINATELY HAVE a hat (or two) reserved for them: (name/email/color reserved)
*Matt Hayes -- [email protected] (navy blue)
? (no name) -- [email protected] (black)
Joe -- [email protected] (black)
Stephen Miller -- [email protected] (black)
Dave Rudnick -- [email protected] (navy)
Louis Caban -- [email protected] (one navy and one black)
? (No name) -- [email protected] (black)
Jason -- [email protected] (navy)
? (No name) -- [email protected] (navy)
? (no name) -- [email protected] (black) --canadian customer
? (no name) -- [email protected] (navy)
John -- [email protected] (black)
Greg Theile -- [email protected] (black)
Terry Jackson -- [email protected] (navy)
? (no name) -- [email protected] (requested black but subbed NAVY BLUE)*
Now these are the ALTERNATES (IN ORDER). If any of the above back out, these guys have first dibs:
*Doug -- [email protected] 
Adam -- [email protected]
Gabriel Key -- [email protected]*
You are still welcome to post to get on the list. I suppose it's possible that more than 3 people will back out. I'm going IN ORDER based on all three posts I made (on three separate vortex forums).
Hopefully I will have them by the end of this week and have photos by the weekend.
Thanks!
-Thomas
G60Driver


----------



## gmrocco16v (Feb 7, 2001)

*Re: Flexfit VW hats? (H2oVento)*

found a pic off the van wilder golf cart still lookin for pic of the hat.. http://www.altomovies.com/cgi-bin/preview2.pl?/n/national-lampoons/m-000242-im-300059.jpg,36,0,0


----------



## Jetta24vVR6 (May 11, 2002)

*Re: Flexfit VW hats? (gmrocco16v)*

gmrocco thanks for the pic. Great movie! Please post if you find out anything on the hat.


----------



## G60Driver (Mar 6, 2002)

O.k.
Update on the flexfit hats.... The shop that's doing them is taking a really long time. They keep saying the order will be done by "friday". Well, the first "friday" came and went, the second "friday" came and went and as of yesterday, the third "friday" came and went. I know the shop does good work because I used to work for them. Apparently, since I am a former employee and not a "real" customer they have been pushing my order back because they have been busy. :-( As soon as I have them in my hand and have photos, I will email everyone on the list AND post photos of the hats here for you all to see.
REALLY sorry for the delay! I promise they will be done soon!
-Thomas
G60Driver


----------



## G60Driver (Mar 6, 2002)

*Re: Flexfit VW hats? (G60Driver)*

O.k. the flexfits are *FINALLY done.* Sorry to everyone for the extremely long wait! I should have photos tomorrow and I will post them as soon as I'm able to. Everyone ready for a cool hat?







Get those paypal accounts warmed up!! Haha.
-Thomas


----------



## G60Driver (Mar 6, 2002)

*Re: Flexfit VW hats? (G60Driver)*

O.k. here are the photos of the hats. I've included both full shots and closeups of the BLACK and NAVY hats:
*BLACK*
















*NAVY*
















The following people should send their money via PAYPAL to *[email protected]* 
Matt Hayes -- [email protected] (navy blue)
[email protected] (black)
Joe -- [email protected] (black)
Stephen Miller -- [email protected] (black)
Dave Rudnick -- [email protected] (navy)
Louis Caban -- [email protected] (one navy and one black)
[email protected]XX.NET (black)
Jason -- [email protected] (navy)
[email protected] (navy)
[email protected] (black) --canadian customer
[email protected] (navy)
[email protected] (black)
Greg Theile -- [email protected] (black)
Terry Jackson -- [email protected] (navy)
[email protected] (requested black but subbed NAVY BLUE)
Now these are the first three ALTERNATES (IN ORDER). If any of the above back out, these guys have first dibs:
Doug -- [email protected] 
Adam -- [email protected]
Gabriel Key -- [email protected]


----------



## G60Driver (Mar 6, 2002)

*Re: Flexfit VW hats? (G60Driver)*

O.k. so I've only gotten paypaled by FOUR of the original 18 people so far and have only got ONE person who emailed and said they didn't want their hat. PLEASE email me and let me know if you want your hat or not.
Anyone who has one reserved can PAYPAL me using my AOL email address: * [email protected]* but please email me as well to confirm that you are going to paypal me!! Thanks everyone!
-Thomas
[email protected]


----------



## G60Driver (Mar 6, 2002)

*Re: Flexfit VW hats? (G60Driver)*

O.k. only SIX of the EIGHTEEN people have paid for their hats. What's going on? Nobody else has emailed me either. If you DON'T want your hat it's ok but PLEASE EMAIL ME and tell me so I can sell them to the next people waiting in line.
-Thomas
[email protected]


----------



## VW Youngn (Mar 11, 2002)

*Re: Flexfit VW hats? (2.0TGolf)*

Just go to vw.com then driver gear. Thats where I got mine and I love it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
"Women are like the Euro Style. The both look good when you take stuff off."


----------



## G60Driver (Mar 6, 2002)

Ok. I've emailed and emailed and waited and waited. I guess the rest of the original list don't want their hats. So now they are UP FOR GRABS if anyone wants them. I have 6 BLACK HATS left. Price is $22 and that includes shipping it the US. I also have 5 NAVY BLUE HATS left that the embroidery is less than perfect. Not too bad but I'm a perfectionist. I'll sell these 5 NAVY hats for $15 SHIPPED in the US. How's THAT for a deal?!?!
First to paypal me get hats. No lists, no waiting. (Rotrex, I have one on hold for you though)
PAYPAL me $22 at THIS address: [email protected]
Be sure to include your name and address in the note field when you paypal me. I'll know what color you want by how much you send ($22 for perfect BLACK hat or $15 for non-perfect NAVY HAT). And just fyi, I don't have photos of the non-perfect hats. The best I can explain is that a few of the embroidery "stitches" have come loose or aren't situated correctly. Again, from a foot or more away you would never be able to tell. C'mon people, let's BUY THESE HATS so I'm not stuck with them!


----------

